# Hardware T & L support



## modublin (Feb 12, 2008)

Have a game 1944. error message The program requires hardware T&l stencil support (thus 32 bpp desktop) open window failed.

Min requirements pc
pentium 1 pentium 2.2
256 ram 2 gb ram
64 mb rgaphics card intel g33/31 express chipset family
direct x 9 direct x 10
1.2 gb free space more than enough

this is a fairly new pc and the game should work.
read previous post about this and was the graphics card

under display settings colour quality 32 bit 1280x1024 refresh rate 60 Hetz
have change that 60 hetz before .Is the display settings wrong. Doubt if i need a new graphics card. any help


----------



## ebrahim (Jun 30, 2008)

well then i suggest get you get a program called "3D Analyse". Run it, select the game exe and then click the software/hardware tnl box. It will then emulate it and let the game run. http://www.3dfxzone.it/files?object=3dfx&objid=100

You might want to update your Direct X. Having DX10 doesnt necessarily mean you got the latest, so go to MS and download 9.0c files etc. Also, try getting the latest intel driver. And check to see if the game has any patches.

Alternatively you buy a more recent discrete graphics card (integrated are good but discrete are better)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If your video card as mentioned is intergated, then chances are your video card does not have T&L. Purchasing a video card will illeviate that problem as running a software version may cause lagginess.


----------



## modublin (Feb 12, 2008)

even though my pc is nearly brand new it looks like i need a new graphics card

which one do i pick where do i start

what price range are we talking about.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is your machine branded? (Sony, HP etc)


----------



## modublin (Feb 12, 2008)

yes
dell vostro 200
e4500 duo processor 2.2 gb, 800 mhz fsb 2 mb cash
hd sata 
integrated intel graphics media accelerator 3100 ?


----------



## Jarmer (Jun 27, 2008)

You definitely need a dedicated GPU if you're going to do any gaming.

It also depends on what you want to play. Are you playing WoW, or Crysis? there's a HUGE difference in price range for graphics cards.


----------



## ebrahim (Jun 30, 2008)

if you are looking for something nice but reasonable and compatible (without having to change ur DELL PSU etc), then get a GeForce 9600GT. This is a pretty awesome card for its price (abt $150 US) and it requires about 400W PSU. This works fine in my DELL vostro 400 which came with a 350 PSU.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The Vostro 200 has the following:

Expansion Slots
PCI: 2 Slots
PCIe x1: 1 Slot
PCIe x16 (Graphics): 1 Slot

So you would want a PCIe x16 card. I don't know how you got your machine, but the machine did have these options:

Discrete
128MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8300GS
256MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600GT

Which would have been a better choice for you.


----------

